# Dependant visa Dubai - costs



## Hugo75 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi all, 

I arrived yesterday in Dubai for new job and started the process to get my Residence Permit issued. This is fully paid and organized by my sponsor but only for me. So I would have to cover dependant visa for wife and 4 kids myself, who will come over in 1 month. 

I asked for a quote from my sponsor and she mentioned her cost would be 4000 AED per adult and 2500 AED per kid. On top of that, she charges 1000 AED / person for her fee. That means around 5200 US$ of initial visa cost. Sounds excessive expensive to me??? I checked the governement website and they mention fees of around 500 AED per person (including medical). 

Anybody a good suggestion about agencies that might be able to facilitate and know the rules? I have just started a new job and would prefer to focus on that instead of spending hours finding out about visa details.... I don't mind paying a fee to facilitate, but the basis cost should not be higher.


----------



## Marlena (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi Hugo,
Unfortunately your company ripped you off a bit here. Pretty much every contract I've heard of includes cost of spouse and children's visas.
Does anyone even know if it's allowed to make the employee pay for the wife's visa?
I know that if your salary is less than 4,000 dhs per month, you are not allowed to sponsor anyone. Past that, everyone I know has their family sponsored by the company.

I am not sure of the cost of wife's and kid's visas. However, we sponsor a nanny and the cost is around 6,000 per year when we include all fees. So I wouldn't be surprised if your wife and kids cost similar.


----------



## Marlena (Jun 26, 2013)

By the way, I've lived in the UAE 3 years and we are currently relocating to Italy.


----------



## Hugo75 (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks Marlena, you will love Italy! 

It is a 'single status' contractor position. Good dayrates & housing allowance, but cost for family is not included (school, medical, visa). No complaints however, overall a better package than the average 'family status permanent staff position'. Just a lot of things to organize yourself.... 

I found another agency already (Fast Track Business Center in Dubai) that charges around 2000 AED per person. I spoke to other contractors who also mentioned figures around 500-700 US$ per person, so I think this will be the going price indeed.


----------



## Marlena (Jun 26, 2013)

Good luck with everything Hugo. Hope you and your family enjoy Dubai. Sorry I wasn't too much help in this case.


----------



## rednelly84 (Jul 4, 2010)

I looked into this last year when my employer said I may have to pay for my husband's visa. When I added all the associated costs, it was around 500AED. Luckily, my employer did sponsor him in the end. I think you could forgo the agent costs by doing it yourself when your family get here. I understand you want to concentrate on your job, I was the same, but if it'll save you money, then I would do it. 

Good luck.


----------

